

Ask HN: Looking for comments on my new site release - sosuke

I've been a member here for as long as I've worked on this project and I always said I would ask HN what they though of my site or what I could improve on. From my own research I think that the online dating arena has room for more players. The users never have just one account and tend to cycle through multiple sites in kind of a circle of life. Anyway without further ado the site is at DiveIntoThePool.com<p>I'm starting out with a few other sites turning all ads over to this new venture and a small advertising budget. I'll be sure to blog the process and post anything I find very HNish<p>Thanks!
======
SwellJoe
Not the nicest design I've ever seen. But, I guess Plenty of Fish does very
well on similarly ugly design. Maybe a case of worse is better.

------
dmix
The design is a step below PlentyofFish (ASP as well - a pattern?), but just
because its bad doesn't make it effective.

I'd at least have featured members who happen to be good looking - yet still
normal - on the front instead of just new members.

~~~
sosuke
Good idea for featured members, might make the first page a little nicer
looking. Thanks for the feedback!

------
sidmitra
Yup, i think you have design issues. All blue kind of hurts the eye. I think
that should be your first priority for a site dealing with dating.

I haven't checked it out by signing up. But usually sites like these turn out
to be feature greedy and implement lots of things like twitter etc etc. I
think it might serve you well to define what kind of audience you would like.
Flork.com is an excellent example, with its minimal design, and an interesting
crowd.

------
_pius
What differentiates this dating site from others?

